# Cold weather



## Sybil6

We're being told that cold weather is on its way, but we're not used to cold weather around here. Have any tips for a southerner seeing possible extensive snow for the first time?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Dress in layers. Keep dry. Go camping.


----------



## ZoomZoom

It's snowing at my house as I type this.

Like Louis said, stay dry and layers of clothes.

For the layers, think of 3 primary layers.
Wisking, warmth and weather
Wisking is the closest to your body. Wear synthetics that pull moisture from your body. Think UnderArmor. Avoid cotton as it just holds any sweat or moisture.
Warmth is the middle layer(s). This is normally wool, fleece, down or synthetics. It's what holds the heat.
Weather is the outer layer. No wind, water, snow or otherwise should pass through it. Take your jacket to your mouth and try to blow through it. If you can, it's inadequate. A sturdy rain coat may be enough.

Are you looking for advise for playing, working, driving, shoveling or ???

Oh, and what do you consider "extensive snow"?


----------



## AfleetAlex

Dont kill anyone when you drive. Are you looking at subzero temps?


----------



## redhorse

Don't forget to counter steer if you are driving and start sliding. We had 4 wrecks within 5 miles of us and within the first 2 hours of the sleet/snow starting to fall last night. The scanner is downstairs so I didn't hear if there were anymore after I went to bed, but I am sure there were. You would think people around here would know better. 

If it gets to freezing or below that, and you have any animals outside, fill their waterers with hot or warm water. It won't last forever if you get a good freeze, but they will have water for a little while longer than if you filled it with cold. For the bigger animals, you might need a hammer, but being in GA, a big water trough should hold some heat until the sun warms things up again. There are tons heaters and such out there, but some of them can be a pain in the rear to install, but since you live in GA, I wouldn't worry about investing the money in them.

Throw any critters that eat hay all the hay they can eat. Digestion makes more heat for them than a blanket ever could. 

A double layer of socks if your boots aren't to tight helps, or a good wool pair. Cold feet suck. And if they do get cold, don't try to thaw them out with a hair dryer. OUCH. I made that mistake ONCE!


----------



## cnsper

RUN for Florida! Get to the store now and get your milk and bread... LOL

One thing that people always forget is to wear a hat. You do not need $30-$100 pair of gloves to keep your hands warm. Get some rubber gloves similar to dish washing gloves only thicker (Home Depot). Buy them over sized for around $5 and then get some cotton liners to wear inside the rubber ones. Hands will not sweat and it will keep warm. If any one doubts this, just watch the show Deadliest Catch and see what they put on their hands. It really works. You can get liners for less than $1 a pair. I keep several just incase they get wet and I can change them out.


----------



## Sybil6

It's looking about 30 and I've never seen more than flurries so probably anything over a few inches because we don't have snow. Ever.


----------



## cnsper

> If it gets to freezing or below that, and you have any animals outside, fill their waterers with hot or warm water. It won't last forever if you get a good freeze, but they will have water for a little while longer than if you filled it with cold. For the bigger animals, you might need a hammer, but being in GA, a big water trough should hold some heat until the sun warms things up again. There are tons heaters and such out there, but some of them can be a pain in the rear to install, but since you live in GA, I wouldn't worry about investing the money in them.


A good freeze in Atlanta is 31 degrees for 1.5 hours... lol


----------



## Lake Windsong

Sybil6 said:


> We're being told that cold weather is on its way, but we're not used to cold weather around here. Have any tips for a southerner seeing possible extensive snow for the first time?


One southerner to another, driving on ice is no fun. Power outages because of ice is a real possibility, because even if it is snow to start with, it usually turns into a slushy, icy mess and tree limbs burdened with a coating of ice can easily fall on power lines.
That said, build a snowman, have a snowball fight, sled down a hill or two (cardboard or kneeboards make pretty good sleds for this)  and eat some snow cream. Enjoy the snow while it lasts.


----------



## AfleetAlex

Sybil6 said:


> It's looking about 30 and I've never seen more than flurries so probably anything over a few inches because we don't have snow. Ever.


 Oh. My. God. **bursts out laughing** You're going to be FINE. I'm wearing a sweatshirt when its 30 degrees.

How on earth is a person that can carry a 75lb BOB, worried about 30 degrees and a few inches of snow... ?


----------



## goshengirl

Keep extra gloves/mittens and hats. They always have a way of sprouting legs on their own...


----------



## Sybil6

AfleetAlex said:


> Oh. My. God. **bursts out laughing** You're going to be FINE. I'm wearing a sweatshirt when its 30 degrees. How on earth is a person that can carry a 75lb BOB, worried about 30 degrees and a few inches of snow... ?


Mostly because I'm dependent on sunlight and warmth. I'm small. Less than 2% body fat and hold little to no heat of my own. I'm used to around 50 being cold and 80 - 90 being lukewarm. I'm just not adjusted well to cold and it interferes with me worse because I'm so small. My BOB matches my body weight. And with winds at 67 mph already, it brought to mind what would I do if I was in a bug out situation and had to start a fire like this?? I'd freeze to death!!


----------



## Sybil6

Plus as far as cold weather goes I only have a few pairs of thin gloves, a scarf, a couple of blankets and my dog. Haha.


----------



## redhorse

Sybil6 said:


> Mostly because I'm dependent on sunlight and warmth. I'm small. Less than 2% body fat and hold little to no heat of my own. I'm used to around 50 being cold and 80 - 90 being lukewarm. I'm just not adjusted well to cold and it interferes with me worse because I'm so small. My BOB matches my body weight. And with winds at 67 mph already, it brought to mind what would I do if I was in a bug out situation and had to start a fire like this?? I'd freeze to death!!


I'm with you Sybil. 5'3, 115, no fat. I freeze super easy. I lived in Ocala FL for two years and still wore my carhart all winter. I hate the cold. I deal with it with layers like stated on page one of your thread.

That said, if it is only in the 30s, all of your critters should be fine. Just check to make sure their water isn't froze. At least the bugs won't be so bad in your neck of the woods come next spring.


----------



## Sourdough

NOT if you practice in those conditions.



Sybil6 said:


> I'd freeze to death!!


----------



## AfleetAlex

Sybil6 said:


> Mostly because I'm dependent on sunlight and warmth. I'm small. Less than 2% body fat and hold little to no heat of my own. I'm used to around 50 being cold and 80 - 90 being lukewarm. I'm just not adjusted well to cold and it interferes with me worse because I'm so small. My BOB matches my body weight. And with winds at 67 mph already, it brought to mind what would I do if I was in a bug out situation and had to start a fire like this?? I'd freeze to death!!


 You're less than 2% body fat.

Really.

I must see a picture of this, because olympic bodybuilders are about 2% body fat.

I bike 20 miles a day, and do Insanity. Not sure what my BMI is, but I know I have a lot of muscle, and I exist fine in all weather.

Fat has nothing to do with it.


----------



## AfleetAlex

Sourdough said:


> NOT if you practice in those conditions.


Couldnt agree more.


----------



## Grimm

AfleetAlex said:


> Oh. My. God. **bursts out laughing** You're going to be FINE. I'm wearing a sweatshirt when its 30 degrees.
> 
> How on earth is a person that can carry a 75lb BOB, worried about 30 degrees and a few inches of snow... ?


Sybil is one of our young folks here so she is new to a lot of life experience. Give the girl a break! She's in high school!

Love you, Syb!
:kiss:


----------



## InfoDude

Don't drive fast that's very important, a lot of people seem to get cocky and spin out I see it all the time when it snows. But yeah a lot of what they say on clothing is basically what anyone would recommend.


----------



## Sybil6

AfleetAlex said:


> You're less than 2% body fat. Really. I must see a picture of this, because olympic bodybuilders are about 2% body fat. I bike 20 miles a day, and do Insanity. Not sure what my BMI is, but I know I have a lot of muscle, and I exist fine in all weather. Fat has nothing to do with it.


 Um.. Sorry. I have had doctors tell me I'm less than 2% body fat. It's also why I have trouble staying hydrated because of how small I am. I weigh 75.5 pounds fully dressed. And I don't appreciate your attitude. I live in an area where practicing in this weather isn't really an option. I'm not muscled. I'm basically skin and bones with enough upper body strength. Don't come around here bashing me when I've earned my place among these people. I have thin and low blood and an irregular heartbeat so heat production isn't what I'm pro at. I started this for help and if you don't want to offer anything besides criticism I'll have to ask you to please not post.


----------



## dixiemama

I was born/raised and live in eastern KY and we see 30 very often. I have more than 2% body fat and freeze when it gets below 70. Its not about body fat or what the person is used to. I'm used to our weather, my body isn't. 

LAYERS!!!


----------



## Sybil6

Grimm said:


> Sybil is one of our young folks here so she is new to a lot of life experience. Give the girl a break! She's in high school! Love you, Syb! :kiss:


Love you too Grim. :flower:

And to the rest of you thanks for all the great advice. Especially on the driving. I'm a speed demon and fishtail in turns in gravel. I'd hate to see what would happen on ice  I'll keep it slow and make -prepper- do the same because he's absolutely reckless in that jeep!!


----------



## redhorse

Sybil6 said:


> Um.. Sorry. I have had doctors tell me I'm less than 2% body fat. It's also why I have trouble staying hydrated because of how small I am. I weigh 75.5 pounds fully dressed. And I don't appreciate your attitude. I live in an area where practicing in this weather isn't really an option. I'm not muscled. I'm basically skin and bones with enough upper body strength. Don't come around here bashing me when I've earned my place among these people. I have thin and low blood and an irregular heartbeat so heat production isn't what I'm pro at. I started this for help and if you don't want to offer anything besides criticism I'll have to ask you to please not post.


You tell 'em girl. Where's -prepper- been btw? Sourdough brought up a good point. You need to practice for it, and this is a perfecto opurtunity (sp, I know).

Large, icy, and empty parking lots are great to play around in the car  Its a lot of fun to do doughnuts and such, but it will teach you a bit about how a vehicle handles in those conditions. Floor it, and then slam the brakes. See how your car responds. Get up some speed, not to much, and turn. That's how my daddy taught me up here


----------



## InfoDude

redhorse said:


> You tell 'em girl. Where's -prepper- been btw? Sourdough brought up a good point. You need to practice for it, and this is a perfecto opurtunity (sp, I know). Large, icy, and empty parking lots are great to play around in the car  Its a lot of fun to do doughnuts and such, but it will teach you a bit about how a vehicle handles in those conditions. Floor it, and then slam the brakes. See how your car responds. Get up some speed, not to much, and turn. That's how my daddy taught me up here


Icy parking lots are the best, lots of fun to be had there


----------



## Sybil6

redhorse said:


> You tell 'em girl. Where's -prepper- been btw? Sourdough brought up a good point. You need to practice for it, and this is a perfecto opurtunity (sp, I know). Large, icy, and empty parking lots are great to play around in the car  Its a lot of fun to do doughnuts and such, but it will teach you a bit about how a vehicle handles in those conditions. Floor it, and then slam the brakes. See how your car responds. Get up some speed, not to much, and turn. That's how my daddy taught me up here


He's been around! Just not posting much. We spent all day today in school on here instead of listening to the substitutes we had. He hasn't had much obligation to post and doesn't say much unless he's being a smart A or actually has something to bring to the table. Plus we've majorly preoccupied with a lot of time consuming preps and with how little time we have outside our Advanced Placement classes and marching band we never find the time to dig up useful things to offer up to you guys.


----------



## Sybil6

And as for practicing, you're dang right! I went running when I got home and if chapped me pretty good. It was about 35 then. Now it's roughly 25 degrees and I was think about grabbing my pack and telling my mom I was going to sleep outside. But this weekend is supposed to be pretty cold too so I was thinking over doing a camp trial then so it's not on a school night and it won't matter if I don't get rest.

Thanks Sourdough! That's a really good point and something I've been kind of dreading. However, I seem to do okay as long as I'm moving. 
And while I'm typing out a small novella, doesn't it help when camping outside to put a thick pad between you and the cold ground? Or would it really be better to put it over you? I think and always have though under because of how deep the cold runs into the ground but then I started second guessing myself.


----------



## Sybil6

dixiemama said:


> I was born/raised and live in eastern KY and we see 30 very often. I have more than 2% body fat and freeze when it gets below 70. Its not about body fat or what the person is used to. I'm used to our weather, my body isn't. LAYERS!!!


Oh honey! I didn't even see this post! That's really good advice too and makes me feel better about it. I'm already setting out the layers for tomorrow because it's dropping beneath 20 now and I was born just before the big blizzard and don't remember it and haven't seen snow or cold weather since! The whole reason I started this is because I realized we were really lacking in this area and what if another blizzard were to hit?!?


----------



## cowboyhermit

Sybil6 said:


> And while I'm typing out a small novella, doesn't it help when camping outside to put a thick pad between you and the cold ground? Or would it really be better to put it over you? I think and always have though under because of how deep the cold runs into the ground but then I started second guessing myself.


When winter camping you NEED insulation under you, can be grass, branches, leaves, or of course something designed for it. If it is cold enough and there is plenty of snow you can pitch on top of it and snow is a great insulator as long as you have enough between you to keep it from melting.

Lots of good info from people in similar situations. Cold or snow in a place not used to it is a different world from where it is the norm. We have already had around -30C (-22F) with windchill this fall, you know what we did? Same things we do everyday 
But I have been on the west coast in above 0 and darn near froze my butt off All depends on what people are prepared for.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

We've been known to toss one of those disposable hand warmers in the sleeping bag before slipping into it. We live in cold country and we keep a half dozen or so in our GHB just in case ...

And this is an ideal time to practice starting a fire. The first time I tried to do it in wet, snowy weather I couldn't get it going. That taught me a lesson and now I start one every time I got out in a storm.

We throw down a tarp on top of the snow and sleep on top of it. If' it's snowing we throw another tarp across the top of us to keep the snow out. We're usually sleeping on two or three feet of snow. I use one of those blue foam pads under me as does everyone else. My problem is that I'm kind of like a heat machine and about the middle of the night I'm very uncomfortable. I melt the snow under the pad then it packs and I'm now laying on a very lumpy bed. The only remedy is to move to a new spot for the rest of the night but it sure is hard to get out of the sleeping bag to move when it's 10 degrees!


----------



## weedygarden

*Layers, extras*

Sybil, cold is a matter of acclimation. I have experienced -50 actual, -200 wind chill. I never want to relive that, but some things happen that we don't have control over, so we do our best and prep for them. I also recently saw a story about the 20 coldest places in the United States, and I have lived in 5 of them!

When I lived in sub-zero areas, I always kept a winter kit in my car that included a wool blanket, 100 hour candle, matches or lighter, hard candy, toilet paper and more. Water just freezes when it is cold and then the bottles leak when they thaw.

The topic of dressing in layers has been addressed, and better than I could have. We find that wearing a fleece jacket with some sort of jacket on top of that really keeps you warm. Some people wear sweat shirts instead of fleece. Hats, gloves, scarves are all good to have. Extras, are important, because they do get lost! When I was a child in South Dakota (where it got below zero often), I wore a pair of gloves with a big pair of mittens over them. The thing is that any bare skin gets cold and then you feel cold all over. Wind also penetrates anything that is thin. A thin pair of socks with another pair on top can be annoying, but helps.

I have also gotten fleece blankets for really cold times to use inside our sleeping bags.

Hand warmers: We get packets called hand warmers which contain a chemical that when agitated get warm. Skiers, snow shoers, etc. use them in their mittens. They can be kept in your pockets and other places to help keep you warm.

If you were to be in a bugout situation when it is cold, having some hot fluids can go a long way in warming you up, such as tea, coffee or hot cocoa. Soups are also good for cold weather. My grandparents were farmers and ranchers and soup was usually served for lunch on cold days.

Stay warm and safe, Sybil!


----------



## Sybil6

So would this mat be efficient in severely cold weather? It has tarp on the inside which is the side that should be on the ground to keep off moisture and is about two inches thick. Its part of a military issue sleeping mat. 

And another point that was brought up, the chemicals that are inside the brand name hand earners Hot Hands are triggered by oxygen exposure. -prepper-, the bright little cookie he is, decided to rip one open at a late night band competition when it got like 20 degrees in the stadium. It burned his hands and I got to wondering if it could be helped to start a fire in harsh conditions? 

And yes, starting a fire in harsh winds is on my practice list and is something I've been working at for a while. Any tips on that are welcome too. I can only keep chemical fires from blowing out it seems.


----------



## dixiemama

It is 26 at my house as I type this, with low at 17 tonight. I seriously hate cold.

Our last 2 big blizzards were in 1994 and 2009. 1994 was great; I was in school so snow days for a week, 36 inches of snow.

2009 was kinda bad. 29 inches, 3 inches of ice under that. E and I weren't married yet, he picked up Bub when school let out early and by the time I got to his parents house we were stuck. KY and VA shut down the highways so he had to brave 2 lane back roads at night to get his sisters kids bc she didn't have power/heat. He counted 30 abandoned cars in the time it took them go get to her house (normally 1 hour, took 3 that night one way). I cooked by candle and oil lamp for a week on a gas stove. That was our eye opener to have a way to heat and cook if power was out. 

Have as many layers as you can carry/wear.


----------



## brightstar

Sybil if you're 75.5 lbs fully clothed, you def need to drop some weight from your bob. It'll kill you carrying your body weight in gear for any period of time. Message me if you want some help on ultra light backpacking ideas. How we keep ours lighter.


----------



## Tirediron

Be careful in the cold especially when it is not a natural climate for you, around freezing isn't to dangerous, unless you are wet, and your body size won't generate much heat. Make sure that you are comfortable, Don't worry too much about how you look. If this is a temporary situation for you don't go out and buy a bunch of stuff you won't ever use. I work outside in cold weather a lot , I don't have synthetic underwear, cotton is just fine IF you pay attention to your body temp and don't sweat in it, keep your core well covered and use you arm and head coverage to regulate your temperature. Make sure that your foot wear is water proof, cold feet mean a cold body

For areas that only get snow once in a while it is a good practice to lower the inflation pressure in your tire to about 1/2 of the recommended pressure (remember to re inflate when the snow goes away) and just take it easy. locked wheels actually slide easier on ice than rotational friction so on ice the brake pedal can be your enemy especially on icy surfaces around the freezing mark (cold -35* ice has a lot more traction)


----------



## Sybil6

brightstar said:


> Sybil if you're 75.5 lbs fully clothed, you def need to drop some weight from your bob. It'll kill you carrying your body weight in gear for any period of time. Message me if you want some help on ultra light backpacking ideas. How we keep ours lighter.


I have multiple bags that I count as my BOB the bag I will have on my back is about 13 pounds roughly and I hiked with it daily for hours in the summer. Then I also have food bags that will be harnessed to the main that add roughly 30 pounds. My camel pack is another 5 pounds. And with my other two bags, bag one weighing about 12 pounds and another at about 15 in total it's roughly my body weight. I like mg bags how it is because it gives me room to sacrifice. Plus I'll be in vehicles mostly in a bug out situation so the main bag I'd have on me would be 13. To 35 pounds. 75 is what I have to carry from point A to point B and I've been training on it hard. If anything, I really like it. Having it set up this way lets me cut off the lesser priority bags and lose weight, plus it's all in a compact bag that fits my body. I can march tuba, but my mom wouldn't let me. I really appreciate the offer, but I also really appreciate my set up. I hope you see the idea a little clearer now that I've explained how everything fits together and can be cut and tossed. If I cut out everything but my main bob and food and water it'd be about 35. I'll keep the extra and train with it so I can grab it and go and have it, or grab it and go and cut it.


----------



## Sybil6

And Tirediron, I never care how I look. I dress for comfort always. But thanks for the advice on that, I was getting a little ahead of myself and I can kind of be a little overly paranoid. :grin: Glad somebody brought that to my attention before I bought a snow plow in GA. That wouldn't be necessary at all.


----------



## Caribou

If you are going out in the cold keep your work down to a level that you do not sweat. If you need to work then open your jacket, take off a layer, or two. Whatever is necessary to keep you from sweating because when you stop that sweat carries the heat away from your body and staying warm is all but impossible.

We just had our first good snowfall and a freezing rain. People here slowed down to the speed limit. Most of the people here grew up driving on the snow. They had four wheelers and snow machines before they drove cars. Take it easy out there. You need to worry about your own learning curve plus, in your area, everyone else's. Very few people you meet on the road will have a lot of experience on icy roads. 

You have very little body mass. This means that you are more susceptible to hypothermia. Adding weight, whether muscle or fat, will help in that area. I'm not suggesting that you gain weight I'm merely pointing out that you need to be aware. A friend of mine had is boat sink on him coming in to town. His two young boys died from hypothermia. He survived because he weighed more.


----------



## Jason

They are working on 2 Marcellus oil well sites that can see from the hillside above my house. A few weeks ago, over the weekend, I walked barefoot through the dewey grass maybe a hundred yards to see the wells. It was daylight, early morning, and in the upper 40'sF. By the time I got back to the house my feet actually hurt from being so cold. I was outside in the grass for maybe a minute and a half. 

My point it: it doesn't take much. Even just being "chilly" can cause serious problems if you're exposed for very long. And just like everything else, the best gear is always great but knowledge is the best tool you can have.


----------



## Sybil6

Thanks guys. That's a really good point about hypothermia and about knowledge over gear. But some gear is needed if we have to bug out in cold weather, and besides blankets, candles, jackets, and layers of clothes.


----------



## InfoDude

When i use to live out in Maine during the winters almost everyone had a snowsuit, hand warmers, and good traction boots for working outside in the cold all day. 
I don't particularly think that it will get cold enough or have enough snow in Texas to really need a snowsuit but it's something to consider


----------



## Quills

Well, I certainly don't have 2% body fat (I have an extra layer that keeps me warm, regardless of how I feel about having it ;-) ), but I live where winter basically takes over for 6 months of the year, and we've had snow fall in every month of the year in past, so I'll chime in.

As others have said, layers! Layers! Layers! Also, mittens are warmer than gloves, and woolly hats are a MUST -- something that covers your ears. We don't wear scarves much here, but we do like dickies -- a long, knit collar that covers your shoulders, and then has a knit tube that can be bunched around your neck, long enough to pull up to cover your lower face in the wind.

For footwear, try to wear boots with enough room for two pairs of socks, wool if possible. Wool is warm even when it gets wet. If you can keep your hands, feet, and head warm, the rest will be fine.

Wind is the real heat-stealer, so if you have to be out in the weather, try to stay as sheltered from it as possible.

As for driving, go slow, but don't hit the brakes if you find yourself on ice -- just keep going. If you do start to slide, relax, and turn INTO the direction of the slide. Sometimes you can accelerate out of it, but I wouldn't suggest trying it to someone who is new to driving on ice! Better to go slow, and if you do start to slide, concentrate on steering.

Lots of warm drinks, too -- tea, hot cocoa, honey and lemon. Keep your insides warm, and your outsides will be warm, too 

I'm not a big fan of winter, despite where I live, but it can be fun for a few days to cuddle up and concentrate on staying warm. Be comforted by the fact that, given where you live, it's unlikely to last for months and months, and try to enjoy the experience.


----------



## Sybil6

It just really opened my eyes that if we have to bug out or already have and cold weather hits, I'm unprepared! I've covered storms and things like that but sleet and snow was never brought to mind because we live in warm area. Having sudden cold weather made me wonder how to deal with it after SHTF. I've prepared for heat and dehydration and illness that would happen in pandemic but having it occur in less than 30 degrees wasn't something I've thought about.


----------



## Quills

Sybil6 said:


> It just really opened my eyes that if we have to bug out or already have and cold weather hits, I'm unprepared! I've covered storms and things like that but sleet and snow was never brought to mind because we live in warm area. Having sudden cold weather made me wonder how to deal with it after SHTF. I've prepared for heat and dehydration and illness that would happen in pandemic but having it occur in less than 30 degrees wasn't something I've thought about.


Then this weather snap is a good thing, isn't it? It's brought to light a situation that you may have to deal with and be prepared for, so that's good. The rest of us can take a lesson from this as well -- how would a change in the weather "norm" affect the preps we've made?

Thanks for that, Sybil -- I'll be going over my preps with that in mind, now


----------



## Sybil6

Quills said:


> Then this weather snap is a good thing, isn't it? It's brought to light a situation that you may have to deal with and be prepared for, so that's good. The rest of us can take a lesson from this as well -- how would a change in the weather "norm" affect the preps we've made? Thanks for that, Sybil -- I'll be going over my preps with that in mind, now


Glad I'm not the only one benefiting from this!  I hope all goes well for you and if you need any advice on a heat wave ask me!! Hahaha.


----------



## redhorse

I found this on youtube the other day. It's a cheap, easy way to heat small spaces. I bet you have most if not all of the materiels needed. I'm not sure how well it would work in below zero temperatures, but for what you would see in GA, and there was no power, it just might do the trick


----------



## brightstar

How thick is that sleeping pad? Can't tell from the picture. I use a 1.5" sleeping pad with my mummy bag in my backpacking tent in temps down to 15 degrees. I leave fresh hiking socks on and long thermals and I am toasty all night. If you haven't looked at mummy sleeping bags, highly recommend them. Super compressible to save space, lightweight bc of material used and good down to low temps but can be adjusted for warmer temps too

Edit: just saw where you said 2 inches thick, missed that the first time. With a good sleeping bag you should be good


----------



## BillS

AfleetAlex said:


> Fat has nothing to do with it.


Actually, it does. Over the years I went from 165 to well over 400. As I got heavier the world became a warmer and warmer place. I always worked in an office and I always used a fan to keep cool because my ideal room temperature was about 65. I wear 46" waisted pants and weigh about 360. I can only imagine how much I weighed for the short time I was wearing 52's.

Now I bike ride or walk for 20 minutes a day after every meal 5 days a week to control my diabetes. I still haven't lost weight.


----------



## Sybil6

BillS said:


> Actually, it does. Over the years I went from 165 to well over 400. As I got heavier the world became a warmer and warmer place. I always worked in an office and I always used a fan to keep cool because my ideal room temperature was about 65. I wear 46" waisted pants and weigh about 360. I can only imagine how much I weighed for the short time I was wearing 52's. Now I bike ride or walk for 20 minutes a day after every meal 5 days a week to control my diabetes. I still haven't lost weight.


Fat does build heat, but it does not make you unhealthy.


----------



## BillS

When it's below 40 I wear a long parka with a full hood that zippers high up on the throat. If I have the hood up it keeps the cold air off my head, neck, and throat. That helps a lot. I'm always amazed how even in Wisconsin people buy short winter coats with no hoods that look good rather than buy something to keep them warm.

I just love the 70s era snorkel jacket:


----------



## brightstar

Sybil6 said:


> Fat does build heat, but it does not make you unhealthy.


Please explain your logic on how fat does not make you unhealthy.


----------



## dixiemama

My husband is 6'5" and weighs 300 lbs. Only thing he takes is over the counter pain meds for his back and naproxen for arthritis in his chest resulting from a car accident 15 years ago. No health problems.


----------



## Caribou

Comfort is defined by what you are used to. In the spring the young gals will be out in their shorts on a sunny day while the temperature is in the 40's. That is the middle of winter for you. I've gone swimming in water that was in the low thirties. There are polar bear swims every year where people cut a hole in the ice and then swim across the "pool". 

People have survived in the arctic for many generations without current technology. One trick they use is to make their boots large and fill them with dry grass. Today they are more likely to buy boots off the shelf or use boot liners in their mukluks.


----------



## hitman3872

Sybil, let no one despise your youth. Two things to truly remember about cold weather. One as discussed always dress in layers. For your frame and body type maybe even 4-5 layers would be good. Second, cold air becomes dry and thin. This makes staying hydrated actually more important than in the GA. summertime heat. Staying hydrated will also help regulate your body temperature. Drink luke warm to warm water, and drink lots of it. Stay out of the wind as much as possible, keep exposed skin dry and chap stick works wonders.


----------



## BillS

Sybil6 said:


> Fat does build heat, but it does not make you unhealthy.


Well thanks but I'm concerned about my diabetes and my knees. I could go off some of my medications if I lost more weight. I take glucosamine chondroitin and ibuprofen for my knees. Otherwise they get very stiff. I'm concerned that eventually I'll need knee replacements if I don't lose weight. And if I don't lose weight I won't be able to get them either.


----------



## Tirediron

BillS said:


> Well thanks but I'm concerned about my diabetes and my knees. I could go off some of my medications if I lost more weight. I take glucosamine chondroitin and ibuprofen for my knees. Otherwise they get very stiff. I'm concerned that eventually I'll need knee replacements if I don't lose weight. And if I don't lose weight I won't be able to get them either.


The trouble with being in pain is that your body trys to store more to "look after" it's self and hold as much reserve as possible,


----------



## Sybil6

Having body fat equally by muscle is a healthy body. Whereas too much fat can cause problems but it can also do very little in the way of harm. My mother is "overweight" and can run, work out, plow fields, and everything without any pains or trouble. 

But the tip on lukewarm water was something I did not know. Thanks a lot.


----------



## AfleetAlex

Grimm said:


> Sybil is one of our young folks here so she is new to a lot of life experience. Give the girl a break! She's in high school! Love you, Syb! :kiss:


I had no idea there was a 17yr old here.


----------



## goshengirl

AfleetAlex said:


> I had no idea there was a 17yr old here.


There's more than one. All welcome.

My 19 yo and 20 yo sons (and even my 11 yo son) have questions and a prepping perspective that I value. Not only do I want to promote any desire they might have to prep, but I also don't want to lose that valuable resource (their minds, their perspective, their creativity).

I do not personally know Sybil (or any of the other younger members), but I have seen her post with basic courtesy and she brings interesting conversations to the table. I value her perspective every bit as much as my own sons'.


----------



## Sybil6

goshengirl said:


> There's more than one. All welcome. My 19 yo and 20 yo sons (and even my 11 yo son) have questions and a prepping perspective that I value. Not only do I want to promote any desire they might have to prep, but I also don't want to lose that valuable resource (their minds, their perspective, their creativity). I do not personally know Sybil (or any of the other younger members), but I have seen her post with basic courtesy and she brings interesting conversations to the table. I value her perspective every bit as much as my own sons'.


Thanks.  -Prepper- and I both appreciate it. Hahaha.


----------



## -prepper-

brightstar said:


> Please explain your logic on how fat does not make you unhealthy.


 I agree with Sybil , fat is a necessary part of your body, EXCESS FAT makes you unhealthy . I most certainly have more than 2% body fat however I and my doctors consider me a healthy developing teenager.


----------



## Grimm

-prepper- said:


> I agree with Sybil , fat is a necessary part of your body, EXCESS FAT makes you unhealthy . I most certainly have more than 2% body fat however I and my doctors consider me a healthy developing teenager.


I concur.

Look at all the teens who have eating disorders and have NO body fat.


----------



## Sybil6

I feel loved. Everyone is supporting me. :laugh:


----------



## Grimm

AfleetAlex said:


> I had no idea there was a 17yr old here.


That's why your comments and posts make you look bitter and mean. You never took the time to get to know the members here before opening your trap.

Most new members read and lurk for a while before ever posting a single thing.


----------



## Grimm

Sybil6 said:


> I feel loved. Everyone is supporting me. :laugh:


As you should!

I think of you as my baby sister, sometimes.


----------



## Sybil6

Grimm said:


> As you should! I think of you as my baby sister, sometimes.


Me and -Prepper- look up to you!!


----------



## Grimm

Sybil6 said:


> Me and -Prepper- look up to you!!


Why!? Because I'm a smartass and major pain in the butt at times?!


----------



## AfleetAlex

Grimm said:


> That's why your comments and posts make you look bitter and mean. You never took the time to get to know the members here before opening your trap. Most new members read and lurk for a while before ever posting a single thing.


There is nothing bitter or mean about questioning the comments of a female adult, claiming to be 2% body fat. Its a highly unlikely occurrence.

However, a very thin 17yr old might look at themselves, and estimate that their body fat is in that range.

I didn't assume there would be a 17yr old here, because most prepper forums do not have underage users, due to the content that can be discussed. I think its great that this one does. And its great that she's 'awake'. I wish more of our youth were.

So, if you can understand a 17yr old thinking she's 2% body fat and thinking she'd die in 30 degree weather, surely you can be understanding of my surprise that there is a 17yr old here in the first place, and take both with a grain of salt.


----------



## -prepper-

Grimm said:


> That's why your comments and posts make you look bitter and mean. You never took the time to get to know the members here before opening your trap. Most new members read and lurk for a while before ever posting a single thing.


There's love going to you right now. From my heart . From the pit of my heart . Oh my god . You just made my year .


----------



## Sybil6

Grimm said:


> Why!? Because I'm a smartass and major pain in the butt at times?!


And everything we want to become. :rotf:


----------



## redhorse

AfleetAlex said:


> There is nothing bitter or mean about questioning the comments of a female adult, claiming to be 2% body fat. Its a highly unlikely occurrence.
> 
> However, a very thin 17yr old might look at themselves, and estimate that their body fat is in that range.
> 
> I didn't assume there would be a 17yr old here, because most prepper forums do not have underage users, due to the content that can be discussed. I think its great that this one does. And its great that she's 'awake'. I wish more of our youth were.
> 
> So, if you can understand a 17yr old thinking she's 2% body fat and thinking she'd die in 30 degree weather, surely you can be understanding of my surprise that there is a 17yr old here in the first place, and take both with a grain of salt.


Surprise and debate are understandable. But ***bursts out laughing*** is not respected here at all. We are all here to learn, and the members of this forum are usually very respectful to each other. You points are valid from a debate standpoint, but try changing your nasty tone.

We're pretty forgiving around here. I'm sure you have a lot to share (and learn!), just don't bash our members, no matter what their age might be.


----------



## -prepper-

Grimm said:


> Why!? Because I'm a smartass and major pain in the butt at times?!


 Partly, but mostly because you're so smart and supportive , one of the best adult figures in our lives . Honestly we fantasize about meeting you all the time...


----------



## AfleetAlex

redhorse said:


> Surprise and debate are understandable. But ***bursts out laughing*** is not respected here at all. We are all here to learn, and the members of this forum are usually very respectful to each other. You points are valid from a debate standpoint, but try changing your nasty tone. We're pretty forgiving around here. I'm sure you have a lot to share (and learn!), just don't bash our members, no matter what their age might be.


** burst out laughing** is not acceptable. Got it. By the way, I wasn't being nasty. I live and work in a harsh climate with transplanted southerners who've never seen weather like this, and I do everything I can to help them acclimate. I was smiling affectionately when I read that. It was the follow up comments, justifying thinking that was cold AKA: 2% body fat, that made me roll my eyes. But like I said, I had no idea I was speaking to a young girl.

'Open your trap' is acceptable?

Duly noted.


----------



## Grimm

AfleetAlex said:


> There is nothing bitter or mean about questioning the comments of a female adult, claiming to be 2% body fat. Its a highly unlikely occurrence.
> 
> However, a very thin 17yr old might look at themselves, and estimate that their body fat is in that range.
> 
> I didn't assume there would be a 17yr old here, because most prepper forums do not have underage users, due to the content that can be discussed. I think its great that this one does. And its great that she's 'awake'. I wish more of our youth were.
> 
> So, if you can understand a 17yr old thinking she's 2% body fat and thinking she'd die in 30 degree weather, surely you can be understanding of my surprise that there is a 17yr old here in the first place, and take both with a grain of salt.


Sorry, but ignorance is not an excuse.

Don't tell someone they are wrong without knowing the facts behind their statements. And don't quote fiction as fact just because you think/want it should be.

BTW I had 3% body fat in high school. I was also working out 10 hours a day 6 days a week with both a private club and the school varsity swim team. Now a days they test body fat percentages in school so I am not surprised that Sybil knows how much fat she may have.


----------



## Grimm

-prepper- said:


> Partly, but mostly because you're so smart and supportive , one of the best adult figures in our lives . Honestly we fantasize about meeting you all the time...


Remember I live in California so you if you want to get into the movies give me a call.


----------



## Sybil6

You really should prowl around and little and learn about the people here. I was on this forum for about 4 months before even making an account and even then I didn't ask or say anything for another couple of months. After I knew a little about everyone here and knew what was okay to say I spoke up. I seem to have gathered a few friends and a lot of respect from the older more experienced members around here. I really suggest you do the same and you'll find out you really like it here. I'd love to have a new member capable of sending in good information and all but you've really started off with a bad impression, despite the fact that it may be a misunderstanding.


----------



## Grimm

AfleetAlex said:


> 'Open your trap' is acceptable?
> 
> Duly noted.


If you haven't figured it out I could have and wanted to say a lot worse. I am part of the 'Magus Troll Patrol Squad' here and am not afraid to speak my mind when valuable members of the forum are being mistreated by new meat.


----------



## Sybil6

Grimm said:


> Remember I live in California so you if you want to get into the movies give me a call.


Just remember.... You invited us. Hahaha.


----------



## redhorse

AfleetAlex said:


> 'Open your trap' is acceptable?
> 
> Duly noted.


I don't think she gets it.

So Grimm, how is the weather out your way? We had snow yesterday and today it is in the mid 50s.


----------



## brightstar

What I've learned from this is we are not to question the younger members for fear they feel picked on due to age when in actuality it's because of certain statements and will be blasted by veteran members coming to their defense rather than letting the younger members assert for themselves. Even though veteran members can and have blasted newbies for less questionable statements or questions. If they're old enough to be here, they're old enough to take the heat and stick up for themselves. If SHTF, coddling them here will do nothing to help them then. Just my 2 cents and I'll bow out back to the food forums.


----------



## Grimm

redhorse said:


> I don't think she gets it.
> 
> So Grimm, how is the weather out your way? We had snow yesterday and today it is in the mid 50s.


High 50s here in the canyon but 80s at the base of the mountain. Sunny and clear with a light breeze. Still a bit dry for this time of year. Looks like we are going to have a late heavy snow this year.


----------



## redhorse

brightstar said:


> What I've learned from this is we are not to question the younger members for fear they feel picked on due to age when in actuality it's because of certain statements and will be blasted by veteran members coming to their defense rather than letting the younger members assert for themselves. Even though veteran members can and have blasted newbies for less questionable statements or questions. If they're old enough to be here, they're old enough to take the heat and stick up for themselves. If SHTF, coddling them here will do nothing to help them then. Just my 2 cents and I'll bow out back to the food forums.


Now see brightstar can bring up a valid point of view, and is totally respectful to all involved.

I don't stick up for to many people around here, but Syb, I like and must protect.


----------



## Grimm

brightstar said:


> What I've learned from this is we are not to question the younger members for fear they feel picked on due to age when in actuality it's because of certain statements and will be blasted by veteran members coming to their defense rather than letting the younger members assert for themselves. Even though veteran members can and have blasted newbies for less questionable statements or questions. If they're old enough to be here, they're old enough to take the heat and stick up for themselves. If SHTF, coddling them here will do nothing to help them then. Just my 2 cents and I'll bow out back to the food forums.


What!? You mean we can't stick up for each other and show the young ones that it is best to work together for a mutually beneficial arrangement...?!

vract:

Just giving you a hard time.
:kiss:


----------



## goshengirl

Delivery is everything. 

(Lord knows I'm still working on mine...)


----------



## Grimm

goshengirl said:


> Delivery is everything.
> 
> (Lord knows I'm still working on mine...)


Lord knows Magus' delivery is good for a few laughs after a few drinks...

:rofl:


----------



## Sybil6

brightstar said:


> What I've learned from this is we are not to question the younger members for fear they feel picked on due to age when in actuality it's because of certain statements and will be blasted by veteran members coming to their defense rather than letting the younger members assert for themselves. Even though veteran members can and have blasted newbies for less questionable statements or questions. If they're old enough to be here, they're old enough to take the heat and stick up for themselves. If SHTF, coddling them here will do nothing to help them then. Just my 2 cents and I'll bow out back to the food forums.


I did and everyone went full fledged angry coyote and I just... I think it was a misunderstanding so I was trying to get back on topic/calm everyone down but that didn't work well....


----------



## Sybil6

Everyone likes me? :flower: Oh you guy~! Hahaha. But I can stick up for myself, though I appreciate the help and defense from everyone. I think AfleetAlex was just misunderstood. So maybe we can just forgive and forget and get back to the topic and somebody tell me about what to do if our well freezes over.


----------



## redhorse

How deep is your well? Or is it spring fed and has a holding tank?


----------



## -prepper-

redhorse said:


> How deep is your well? Or is it spring fed and has a holding tank?


The well is somewhere near 170-200 feet deep , I can't remember I know my dad had to work on it once when the primer broke and he took the entire thing out , but that was years ago ...


----------



## ZoomZoom

Don't worry about your well. It won't freeze. Issues only occur if you get a real (northern type) winter (several months below freezing) and your pipe from your well to your house isn't deep enough and it freezes.


----------



## ZoomZoom

As for teens on this forum, I've seen at least 3 types.
1. Drama queens.
2. Know it all/mall ninjas.
3. Those seeking to learn.

I treat them here as I do in real life. I don't have time for the first 2 but will do my best to help the third. Sybil6 and -prepper- fall into the 3rd category.


----------



## Caribou

I try to follow the rule that I don't post anything that I wouldn't say to a persons face. I am a bit irreverent so sometimes I overstep. I don't mean to hurt anyones feelings so when I do please ignore me.

Sybil, as you say, you have earned your spurs. I enjoy reading your threads and posts. While I know you a still quite young you seem quite mature. For the most part I will treat you like an adult. Please don't take things personally. I find it a waste of time bantering with the jerks, it is like throwing blood in the water to chase away sharks. Then there are the ones that are misinformed or not fully informed, a bit of polite information usually helps here. Not to be ignored, or possibly to be ignored most of all is the joker. Nobody bats 1000 with their jokes.

I will now take on the role of someone that respectfully disagrees. While a certain amount of fat is good for you there is a point at which it becomes a health issue. Excuse me if I wonder just how fat your mother is. I expect that someone with 2% body fat might have a different definition of fat than I do. 

Obesity causes and/or worsens many conditions. Diabetes, joint problems, sleep apnea, and high blood pressure don't even get a good start on the list. Like smoking, being overweight causes its damage over several years. I'm glad you mother has been able to avoid any repercussions from her weight. Each of us is different, perhaps she will turn out to be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Sybil6

A lot of my mothers weight has come from losing her third child roughly and carrying me very poorly. She is about 100 to 150 pounds overweight. 

And thanks for the info about the well. I didn't think it'd freeze down here but I wanted to double check. 

And another thing, with large animals, when would covering them become necessary?


----------



## dixiemama

Covering the animals themselves depends on the animal in question.

We have a 4lb miniature pincher who wld rather be outside in the cold but won't wear a sweater (I think he's a little touched in the head) then a former teacher at my sons school has the most spoiled horse I've ever seen. If its cloudy, rainy, cold or windy she won't go out. She is full grown quarter horse, just spoiled. 

A guy who lives on my way home from work has 2 horses--- they will play and roll around in foot deep snow like its nothing with no cover. 

Anyone else help her? We've got weird animals here lol


----------



## redhorse

Blanketing them isn't really needed, they evovled to survive the elements. But I will put waterproof blankets on the horses if it is sleeting or freezing rain. Riding a horse with a sore back is no fun for either party.


----------



## Tirediron

Large animals that normally live out doors should be fine, if they can get shelter in trees or a shed with usually the south side open they don't have to expend as much energy to keep them selves warm. Dogs will start to carry one usually back foot if they feel too cold. Horses are very good manipulators, and love to manage their humans. Cattle should be fine as long as they can get out of the wind, most cattle deaths in storms are from them trying to get out of the wind then falling or trampling each other.


----------



## jeremiyah

Sybil6 said:


> We're being told that cold weather is on its way, but we're not used to cold weather around here. Have any tips for a southerner seeing possible extensive snow for the first time?


This is superb information for cold weather survival, so please read it & watch the video. Spread it to friends & family. It could save your life or someone you know. In addition, a similar practice is to wrap a handkerchief around the neck, to keep the blood flowing through the carotid artery from cooling down. In extreme cold, this can lead to brain fog, bad judgement, dangerous decisions, lack of attention to important details...and death.

Keeping the body core warm is critical, so good upper body clothing, a good vest, etc, will help here. Keeping the organs warm that are close to the surface is also critical, so this kidney wrap is excellent advice -it keeps the blood warm, as does wrapping the neck to protect the blood from cooling there.

I worked in 20 to 30 degree below weather in Denver on freight warehouse docks, hunting in the Rockies, etc, so have some good understanding of these issues.
Twice I have had to deal with the beginning stages of hypothermia; one of those with both myself, and both of my daughters. My son ate a hot dinner, went to sleep in his sleeping bag with plenty of body heat.

The three of us stayed up yacking with friends around a blazing fire watching the trillions of glittering beautiful ice crystals in the air. One woman made a grand statement (I have heard this twice -both from women -go figure...) "This is the greatest time of the year to go camping because of the beauty of the crisp, cold air; the stars and ice crystals look like glittering diamonds."
Well, the three of us did not have enough body temperature to warm the bags up. Solution -luckily, a couple people were still up, and the fire was still going enough to get warmed up, and make some hot drinks, and do some light exercises to get our blood flowing.
Valuable lesson that: eat hot food, get into your sleeping bag, and snore the night away.

Another time, the two oldest and I were hunting with my bil. Four of us in one tent was plenty of body heat, so we left the tent door unzipped a bit -(or forgot)...and it was on a slight incline down toward the door...by morning I had slid on the nylon floor out the door to my knees.
I woke up to ice crystals on my sleeping bag. Did the cold wake me? Did I feel it / were my feet cold? Nope; body heat and a good bag can keep you snug & warm in brutal cold.

What can the human body withstand? Depends on your attitude, training and physical condition. My son Ian has slept through two survival episodes of our family.
The other one was as a baby, he slept through a six hour hike in a horizontal blizzard -in the dark...much of it hanging upside down from my wife's neck (when I noticed, I would push him back up) meanwhile my oldest daughter sat on my back asking are we lost? are we going to die? my feet are cold...are we there yet? where are we going? etc etc...

Protect your heart & other organs from cold, protect your brain from cold, & protect your blood where it is exposed ( neck, kidneys) from cold. Make a hot meal, have a hot drink and...-GO TO SLEEP!!!

BTW...it may well be a brutal winter; started off bad for South Dakota at least...
be prepared...
*
I have written before about Papa Bear -Robert Whitmore...*

He was the mountain man adviser for Jeremiah Johnson. My family took survival & hunter safety from him -at his home, and in his tipi -and handles one of the three authentic Hawken Rifles made for the movie -Robert Redford and the director received the other two...
Wed May 16, 2012
"The mental preparation is as important if not more important than having preps for if you cannot cope you cannot survive."
I want to do a fuller article, memorial, and philosophy of Robert Papa Bear Whitmore who my wife, and two oldest children were able to take hunter safety under in Colorado.
* His basic dictum was: "BE WHERE YOU ARE AT." *
*IE, have your mind on your situation and deal with reality, life & survival step by step. 
DO NOT PANIC. PANIC KILLS. 
CLEAR THINKING WILL KEEP YOU ALIVE....*

In response to the article
*How to Survive (Almost Anything) without Freaking Out (completely)*
I said;

I think I would also call this "THE 100 POUND BUG OUT BAG."

It would be wise to also follow the gun culture dictum that: 
"The .32 in your back pocket is better than the .45 locked in your trunk."

An even better thing to remember and practice when away from home is something Papa Bear Robert Whitemore (see fn & separate post) taught us was that in an outdoors scenario, *you should have the essentials: fire starter, signal devices, knife, shelter, etc, in a Butt Pack...and NEVER take that off, or be more than a few feet from it.*
jerry
fn:* "In a 1989 interview with The Rocky Mountain News, Whitmore said he had documented 33 cases in which peoples lives had been saved because of what they learned in his classes. Among his coups was the case of a woman who saved her husband and herself after they crashed their snowmobile in a snowstorm.*

*According to the newspaper story, the woman built a shelter, started a fire, and kept her injured husband alive for a day and a half until help arrived, all by using skills Whitmore had taught her when she was a teenager.*

*You know, the majority of people who die in the wilderness die needlessly,Whitmore said in the interview. With a little education, most of those lives could be saved.*

Its a message Whitmores students and co-workers will never forget."

In 1999, Papa-Bear Whitmore, Hunter Education Instructor for the Colorado Division of Wildlife and Survival Expert, decided he needed to pass his knowledge on to a younger generation so that it would carry on for years to come. Along those lines, he selected about a dozen individuals interested in becoming survival instructors so as to pass on his knowledge in an effort to reduce the number of needless deaths caused by lack of survival education. To become certified, each person had to spend 3 days and nights, out in the wilderness, with only their survival kit so they could have first-hand experience to relate to.
W.E.S.T., or Wilderness Education Survival Training, was created by a group of those trained by Papa-Bear. This group decided it was important to them to create survival classes and camps as a method to spread knowledge and education to people of all ages about what to do if lost in the wilderness.
Vision: Teaching multiple classes and/or camps to various groups each year. Constantly working to improve our knowledge and experience in outdoor survival in an effort to extend that knowledge to others.
Mission: Educate all people, both children and adults, in outdoor survival so they are prepared if ever lost or stranded.

*
IN MEMORY OF PAPA BEAR WHITMORE *

I have meant to do this for some time. Please read this post. If you are ever in any kind of survival situation at all, it can and will save your life. If it were not for Papa Bear, my family would likely not exist. My wife Elaine and I were caught 6 miles from anywhere high in the Rockies, in a blizzard, with our two toddler oldest children. We survived that night only because of what I had learned in Hunter Safety Class at a Colorado Division Of Wildlife Hunter Safety Class with Papa Bear Whitmore.

"4. While I do take pains (some) to not offend anyone politically (for now, and that may change) I would think that most folks on this list are fairly like minded.
.... It would be my guess that there are not too many "treehuggers" on the list. And as I have changed a lot over the years, let me put in a plug for a couple of my versions of treehuggers.
The #1 rule of survival in the wilderness in a critical situation according to "Papa Bear" Robert Whitmore (25 years ago he was paid a Per Diem fee of $500.00 to do search and rescue, so I would say he can say what he likes about survival); "BE WHERE YOU ARE AT."
This means: "Do not panic. Panic kills."
 IN PLAIN ENGLISH THIS MEANS, ESPECIALLY TO A LOST CHILD, OR PANICKED PERSON; HUG A TREE. HAVE YOUR MIND WHERE YOU ARE AT. STAY THERE UNTIL YOU ARE CALM AND CAN THINK RATIONALLY. FOR MOST FOLKS, THAT JUST PLAIN MEANS STAY THERE UNTIL SOMEONE COMES AND GETS YOU."

http://www.ssrsi.org/Onsite/PDFbin/Art of Survival.pdf

Papa Bear_Tribute.PDF

PapaBear.jpg
Papa-Bear
1927 - 2003
Papa-Bear, as head of the inter-tribal Bear Clan, was a spiritual leader to over 3,000 American Indians and through the 'making-of-relatives' ceremony was the grandfather, father and brother to over 150 people in the 'non-Indian' Bear Clan.
Many more people around the world knew Papa-Bear as either a Colorado Division of Wildlife Hunter Education instructor, or through his school, the Wilderness Institute of Survival Education ( W.I.S.E. ).
Papa-Bear helped to pass the law requiring hunter education classes in Colorado, and taught over 18,000 students since then. As a cold-weather travel safety and survival instructor, thousands more have learned safe highway and back-country travel practices. As an active researcher in back-country search and rescue techniques since the 1950's he helped develop many procedures that are now standard practice in search and rescue.

http://www.blogofdeath.com/2003/11/30/papa-bear-whitmore/
"Papa-Bear Whitmore, a survival expert and instructor, died on Oct. 22. Cause of death was not released. He was 76.
Born Robert Whitmore, the former Marine first became interested in survival skills in the early 1950s during the search for a missing girl. When he found her body, Whitmore dedicated his life to teaching hikers and campers how to survive outdoors.
For more than 40 years, Whitmore taught outdoor skills and hunter safety classes for the Colorado Division of Wildlife. He served with the Civil Defense Search and Rescue, and wrote the 14-page pamphlet, The Art of Survival, which is distributed at the states wildlife agency.
The proprietor of the Wilderness Institute of Survival Education in Loveland, Colo., and the co-author of the book, â€œThe W.I.S.E. Guide to Wilderness Survival, Whitmore taught thousands of students how to start fires and build shelters.
You know, the majority of people who die in the wilderness die needlessly. With a little education, most of those lives could be saved, Whitmore once said.
Whitmore was also adopted into the Choctaw Nation in 1952."

http://www.wisesurvival.com/RememberancesPapaBear.shtml

************************************
*
Some additional thoughts on prepping & survivalism;*

I have a long-term and whole-life view of what is normally termed prepping. It does not involve the normal prepping mindset, which after about 2 1/2 decades, I rejected as being unworkable in real life. I pulled the plug on that mindset and relocated, basically, to what Preppers would call my Bug Out Location...and that is where my entire family lives: on a rural Missouri Farm, surrounded by hundreds of other farms owned by other good people. 
This is my take on what I call the "Survivalist Mentality" aka the "Prepper Mindset." Granted, prepping of any kind is good, even if it is only mentally and emotionally, something I cultivated systematically by reading survivalist Post-Toastie novels for the last 30 some years. Whatever you do, may mean the difference between life and death for you and your family. Reading that literature was, to a large extent, what led me to decide to get the hell out of the big city, and just change my entire lifestyle: downsize, simplify, lighten the load, etc, but live where I would want to escape to when TSHTF:

-So much death and destruction that is to happen, will happen because of the the -survivalist mentality.- I have come to see that it is so damaging, because it holds out this carrot that you can stay in Babylon until the last second, slopping around with the rest of the turkey farm inmates, and then poofie presto; dodge the millions of other refugees, lack of food, water, societal veneer of -law and order,- (read marauders, gangsters, satanists, etc,) dodge the military roadblocks and patrols, evade the starving, hysterical, depraved and selfish cretins also on the road with your little family, and make it to paradise unscathed, with no deaths, rapes, or other horrors and atrocities.
Those survivalist teachers who have propagated that mentality, which is a selfish, destructive, and short-sighted one, will have perhaps done more damage in the final analysis, to tens of thousands of families, than had they never put pen to paper, or spoken a word on the airwaves. Perhaps. Time will tell. Survivalists were the ones leaving bloody fingernail marks on the outside gopherwood of the ARK. The Survivors were inside, warm and dry.
In fact, I will not be surprised if it does not turn out to be a very similar case again in these days, as it was in the days of Noah...Hmmmm...I remember reading that somewhere..."-
We love living in a region, which is for all practical realities, going to be a "Green Island of Survival" in a war-torn, drought stricken disease, pestilence, and famine ridden wasteland. We have never looked back, or missed a thing of what we left behind. We have our entire family here:
"We are where we are at, with our entire family together, because we faced everything we saw coming at us, with our children in our arms, and by our side. That is not a bad way to face the future, no matter how uncertain, or frightening it may be.
In fact, I will send a link by a man who recounts the Argentina 2001 collapse. He faced one time alone in the dark, and then after this collapse married, and he comments on how much difference it is facing darkness, danger and deprivation with loved ones right by your side;
http://www.silverbearcafe.com/private/10.08/tshtf1.html
I figure it is gonna beat the hell out of fighting my way across the countryside trying to evade curfews, roadblocks, etc, manned by foreign troops, NatPos, maybe Blackwater,
Obama Brown-shirts, and also dodge Zombies, outlaw gangs, renegade military forces, all out to hunt, kill & eat whatever they see, not to mention Terminator robots and drones.
Whether or not you agree with my religious outlook, there is still a lot of solid ideas you can glean from this book.
For my view of prepping:
http://www.howtogetoutofbabylon.com/ebook/ebook.htm
*

...and a few more comments:*

"In event of a total breakdown, there has to be enough of a homogeneous (like minded, or unified) population base to care for itself.
You must have water, food production, favorable terrain, and many other things. Not too many areas of the country qualify as such."

This is a "life-critical area which I have long been concerned about and preparing for on a large scale -caring for our own health in the face of increasing environmental contamination
(witness Core-exit 9500 effects on gardens and orchards, chem-trails, etc) and decreasing quality of food, etc and the resultant decrease in the immune systems of the general population.
THIS COULD RESULT IN A MAJOR PANDEMIC, EVEN ZOMBIE HORDES; HOW WILL YOU DEFEND YOUR FAMILY IN SUCH A SCENARIO?

*1.)** PROTECT YOUR FAMILY BY PROTECTING AS LARGE OF AN AREA AROUND YOU AS POSSIBLE.*

This is the advice or plan which I have always advocated, and is reinforced by the quotation below from FerFAL;

ie, if you want to keep your own family free from contagious diseases, keep as large of an area of folks around you free of disease as well. The healthier they are, the healthier your family will remain. Pretty simple. 
My AO, (Area of Operation)...more accurately, SO (Sphere of Operation) 
The area around my family which I have been led to work on, and which I plan on, and intend to protect, is a 100 mile radius around Springfield,MO, a 628 mile circumference, 31,000 square mile region.

*2.) SAID ANOTHER WAY;*

. . . . . . . . . A good
. . . . . . man draws a circle around
. . . . himself and cares for those within
. . . .his. woman, his. children. Other. men
. . . draw. a. larger. circle. and. bring. within
. . .their. brothers. and sisters. But some men
. . have. a. greater. destiny...They .must .draw
. . .around. themselves. a. circle. that includes
. . . many, many more. Your father was one
. . . . of those men. You must decide
. . . . .for yourself whether you are 
. . . . . .as well. -Tic Tic,
. . . . . . . 10,000 B.C.

*3.) * * "You will get what you want, if you help enough other people get what they want."* -Zig Ziglar, the great salesman and motivational speaker.
If those first two were not clear enough, this is a third and very simple way to say all of that.

So if you want to be safe, and provide safety for your family and friends?
Help the people surrounding you to be safe.

*4.) * *"The Best Defense in Hard Times is a Well Fed Neighbor."*

Or yet a fourth way: that motto of Galen Chadwick's Well Fed Neighbor Alliance says it perhaps best of all.

http://wellfedneighbor.ning.com/
*
What I am saying is that the time will come, that in helping other people, you will be helping yourself and your family, and conversely, in withholding from others, you will be harming your own people.*

*Psalm 83 is a depiction of King David being surrounded by many peoples, and it is prophetic of what we, the remnant, will soon be facing, and it will take an unfathomable number of people to survive that time.

What that critical mass is, I do not know, but it will be several million people, I believe, depending on many factors, somewhere between 10 to 50 million.
I am believing that it will be in the upper end of that spectrum -50 million, or roughly 10% of our present population.

On the other hand, if say, 10 million people are all that remain from the entire population of this country...having enough of a base of skills, knowledge, resources, tools, etc, may well be all that will prevent us from living in the Stone Age Days, instead of the Pioneer Days....*
*
I hope you get the picture; enough to start making a difference immediately in your family, neighborhood, community, and region.*

*For many, with the selfish survivalist attitude of "Us Four and No More," it will be a matter of life and death;
their own...and for far too many of them, it will be death.
Many will commit unjustified murder, thus affecting their eternal fate,
while others may kill the very person God sent to them with the knowledge or skills to save their life.*

I HAVE WRITTEN EXTENSIVELY AND AT LENGTH ON MANY ASPECTS OF SURVIVAL AND PREPAREDNESS,
WITH A MAJOR FOCUS BEING THAT WHAT IS COMMONLY TERMED PREPAREDNESS AND SURVIVALIST LITERATURE
IS GRIEVOUSLY LACKING TACTICALLY AND EVEN MORE SO, STRATEGICALLY.

PUT SIMPLY, THEY ARE VERY SHORT SIGHTED AND DRASTICALLY LIMITED IN PLANNING AND PERSPECTIVE. 
*Most of them should not be advising people at all.*
I fear they are going to kill more people than they help...time will tell...

MY VIEWPOINT IS THAT WE NEED A RADICAL CHANGE OF LIFESTYLE;
GET RURALIZED, AND BE IN COMMUNITY.
"THE TIME OF THE LONE WOLF IS OVER..."
WELL, I WILL JUST QUOTE THE HOPI ELDERS IN TOTO,
AS IT IS AN EXCELLENT SUMMARY OF MY POSITION:

*A Hopi Elder Speaks
You have been telling the people that this is the Eleventh Hour (and i have!!). 
Now you must go back and tell the people that this IS the Hour. 
And there are things to be considered&#8230;

Where are you living?
What are you doing?
What are your relationships?
Are you in right relation?
Where is your water?
Know your garden.
It is time to speak your Truth.
Create your community.
Be good to each other.
And do not look outside yourself for the leader.
Then he clasped his hands together, smiled, and said,
"This could be a good time!"
(AND I KNOW IT WILL BE, IN THE FINAL ANALYSIS, FRIGHTENING AS IT IS, BECAUSE WE WILL BE SEEING A CLEANSING, A
RE-CREATING, OF OUR LIVES AND
CULTURE,) 
There is a river flowing now very fast.
It is so great and swift that
there are those who will be afraid. 
They will try to hold on to the shore.
They will feel they are torn apart and will suffer greatly.
Know the river has its destination.
The elders say we must let go of
the shore, push off into the middle of the river,
keep our eyes open, and our heads above water.
And I say, see who is in there with you and celebrate. 
At this time in history, we are to take nothing personally.
Least of all ourselves. 
For the moment that we do, our spiritual growth and
journey comes to a halt.
The time for the lone wolf is over.
Gather yourselves!
Banish the word -- struggle -- from your attitude and your vocabulary. 
All that we do now must be done in a sacred manner and in celebration.
We are the ones we have been waiting for.
*

WINGS OF AN EAGLE - (HOW TO GET OUT OF BABYLON).pdf
WINGS of an EAGLE -- PDF

Russia Will Invade.pdf
Russia Will Invade America & Be Defeated

22766702-CWII.pdf
CIVIL WAR TWO
A.T. Hagan - In the Blink of an Eye Final.pdf
IN THE BLINK OF AN EYE
Geological Assessment of American Survival.pdf
GEOLOGICAL ASSESSMENT OF AMERICAN SURVIVAL

(also below)

Free State Project George Washington's Vision, Geological Assessment of American Survival etc etc

Carolinas, North or South vs Missouri? Warning, Long Montage

[Preparing-But-Not-Afraid] Chuck Baldwin's move to Montana "A lot of people are going to die because they thought they were smart enough to think for themselves."

(see below)
Joshua,

Thank you for the article,
Welcome to the Ozarks' first online magazine!

"These old hills are home to a people...."

Succinct, actually, short, sweet, hard to beat. )

I like the conclusion, especially the last passage;

"Life in these hills was hard.

Out of that hardness was bred a people - a people defined as stalwart, laconic, distrustful. A people self-reliant.

To define the Ozark region by its culture?

Some would say these peoples are a microcosm of all that makes the United States what it is.

This State of the Ozarks."

I have heard it said, in regard to Missouri, but specifically the Plateau, "we could close the borders and be just fine." 
Geographically, demographically, etc, SW MO, along with a chunk of NW AR, some of NE OK, and SE KS,
and you have an extremely cohesive region, with borders defined by the terrain, water, ranches, farms, forests, and people who OCCUPY that region.

We need to localize food, industry, energy and currency.
If we do that, we may someday see a people, and a region, with a vast difference in its "survival quotient" from the rest of the nation.
This area has traditionally been considered one of the poorest and roughest areas of the country to make a living.
I hold that is perhaps the wealthiest, and certainly safest place to ride out the storms headed our way."""

so if my work and info help can help you draw a circle of safety around your family there in Oregon, and Lee Ann's in Florida, and Delia's In Arizona, etc,it will help define a far, far greater circle
of safety around a centrally located, and much more concentrated circle here in the Midwest. Should any, or all of you, have need to "fall back" --whether an individual, or en mass, as a family clan --we will be doing our level best to be ready to receive you with open arms and loving hearts. That is my vision. Pure and simple. In that I see a major redoubt, or refuge area here in Mo and Ar, etc, we talk about that a lot, but realize; that is for you also should you need to head this way. Everything we can do to help anyone establish a farm/refuge anywhere in the country, we will do. There are folks with refuges on the group all over the country; Texas, SC, Ohio, NY, etc. People came to the meeting from NY, Va, SC, Tx. etc.
Many places will be way-stations; we know of some already. They may be there to help thousands of people, or may be there to help ten people. Then they may be told to pack up, and head to the next way station.
Rest assured; there is one mind behind all of this, so do what you are called to do, and observe the number one rule of survival according to Papa Bear Whitmore; "BE WHERE YOU ARE AT."

jerry

Hi Jerry,

Did you know there are some very simple things you can do this winter to help you body stay strong? I recently ran into Doug Simons (the herbalist who was the source of wisdom in the video set "Alternatives to Dentists"), and he showed me a very simple technique that humans living in northern climates used to keep themselves in top shape during cold months. Doug says this is his most powerful kidney medicine. Check out this short video that will show you how: http://www.growyourowngroceries.org/prepare-your-body-for-winter-how-to-wrap-your-kidneys/.

Thank you so much for writing your comments on both the "Do You Need Insurance?" video: http://www.growyourowngroceries.org...-marjory-wildcraft-discusses-her-perspecitve/

and on the "Sugar Addiction" article:
http://www.growyourowngroceries.org/have-you-elinimated-sugar-from-your-diet/

I am busy synthesizing all of the information on the sugar addiction into a plan to stop eating sweets, because I know it does not foster my strength and vitality. I have gone off and back on sugar many times over the years (usually after a dental visit), and have never been completely successful, so this will be a big one for me. I was deeply touched by the stories written in by both those of you who have overcome eating sweets, and those who like me, are still struggling. I feel certain that over time we will discover real answers. I will be writing more posts on the topic soon, and thanks again for your input!

Until next Tuesday&#8230;

Cheers!

Marjory

PS: I am so looking forward to the Central Texas Heralismo! Gathering in less than two weeks! If you live in the southwest and want to learn more about local traditional medicine, while having fun and meeting some amazing people, join us on Oct. 24-27. Learn more and register at: http://www.Herbalismo.org

And if you are planning on coming out to the "Be Prepared Life Changes" Expo in Lakeland, FL Nov. 2-3, I am enclosing a link to get a discount on your tickets. I will be there with my daughter who still loves to play "store". If you come by, please quiz her on math! Click here to get that ticket discount: http://www.lifechangesbeready.com/website/ticket-sales-november-2013/

Homegrown Food On Every Table!
www.GrowYourOwnGroceries.org
Marjory Wildcraft and The Backyard Food Production Team
[email protected]
©2013 by Backyard Food Production. Use of the content of these newsletters is only allowed if credit is prominently given to Backyard Food Production along with the link "www.GrowYourOwnGroceries.com"


----------



## FatTire

Why does that look like all of jeremias other posts?


----------



## jeremiyah

FatTire said:


> Why does that look like all of jeremias other posts?


Prolly b'cuz he done wrote it:chilly:
:2thumb:


----------



## FatTire

Ok, well, I guess I miss whatever point you are trying to make by posting that whole mess...


----------



## Sybil6

That's a lot of info but thanks for it! And the bits about the animals.  thanks all


----------



## hitman3872

Sybil, you have gained friends from some of us adults, but some of us adults are also so glad that you have joined us because your mind is inquisitive and actually makes some of us think outside the box also.


----------



## northstarprepper

I have lived here in Minnesota for most of my adult life and can agree with the advice you have been given in this thread. Dress in layers, stay dry, (especially your head, feet, and hands), and slow down when driving on snowy/icy roads. Sounds simple, but in a snowstorm with high winds, not so much. The best advice I can add is to stay abreast of weather forecasts. In a SHTF situation in the future, become acquainted with winter weather enough that you are aware of potential bad weather approaching. All of us should have some knowledge of meteorology. The local forecasts are never 100% right. Just knowing wind direction and cloud formations can save you from some dangerous weather scenarios. In the future of a societal breakdown, there may be no reliable weather information. Learn now what you will need to know then. 

I am quite proud of you young people on here. You give me hope for America. Keep studying and learning a variety of skills as you prepare. If I can assist you in any way, please ask. I would be glad to help. Blessings to you all.


----------



## Cotton

Sybil6, I installed a catscan in Atlanta, winter of 96-97, (I think). I heard the clinic bomb go off, close, sandy springs. Anyway, that winter we got 3 inches of snow one afternoon. (oddly enough, sandy springs road near the perimeter mall).

It was only a mile to my hotel, took 2 hours… was ready to……. (I’d spent 7 years in Buffalo and Chicago, knew how to drive in the snow)

To learn… if you get a snow this winter… go out to the largest empty parking lot near you. Have some fun!!! Learn how a vehicle handles on ice and snow.!!! If you get stuck leave it until the snow melts.

Experience is the best teacher!


----------



## HamiltonFelix

Layering, keep dry, keep head warm, all good advice. 

Years ago, in a winter survival course, I learned that most cases of hypothermia occur between 30 and 50 degrees Farenheit. I guess people who know it's goign to be really cold will prepare for it. But take weather like tonight - 39 degrees and raining. People go out in that, underestimate it, get soaked, then get really cold. 

Winter driving, short course: Drive as if you have a full glass of water sitting on top of the dash and you don't want to spill a drop.


----------



## LincTex

-prepper- said:


> The well is somewhere near 170-200 feet deep , I can't remember I know my dad had to work on it once when the primer broke and he took the entire thing out , but that was years ago ...


Everything below the "Frost line" will be fine - - - everything above the "Frost line" needs to be protected from the cold, and also have a way to add some heat if needed.


----------



## Caribou

HamiltonFelix said:


> Layering, keep dry, keep head warm, all good advice.
> 
> Years ago, in a winter survival course, I learned that most cases of hypothermia occur between 30 and 50 degrees Farenheit. I guess people who know it's goign to be really cold will prepare for it. But take weather like tonight - 39 degrees and raining. People go out in that, underestimate it, get soaked, then get really cold.
> 
> Winter driving, short course: Drive as if you have a full glass of water sitting on top of the dash and you don't want to spill a drop.


Good point. One thing that gets people is when the weather changes and they are not prepared. They might be fooled by a sunny day, then the clouds come out or the sun goes down. When it starts to rain or the wind picks up and you don't have layers to put on things can go wrong fast. Most people think of layers as something to take off when you get hot.


----------



## Sybil6

It's starting to warm back up again I think. But it's been faking us out. 29 one day and 55 the next. I have definitely redone my heat sources and looked over how well I'm prepared for cold weather, and let's just say I've been crocheting blankets and will be for another month or so.


----------



## Sybil6

Any opinions on hiking boots? Mine finally wore out and I'm trying to find new ones for Christmas. Any advice would be great. I need waterproofed, weather resistant, thinsulate boots.


----------



## LincTex

Sybil6 said:


> Any opinions on hiking boots? Mine finally wore out and I'm trying to find new ones for Christmas. Any advice would be great. I need waterproofed, weather resistant, thinsulate boots.


My last pair were Magellan brand. They are made in China, but they held up really well for a long time. I did have to re-glue the rubber soles back on. I was happy enough with them I would consider buying them again. I REALLY want a pair of Danners, though.

http://www.danner.com/boots/


----------



## LincTex

The prices have come down a LOT!! These 400g Pronghorns are now only $160 in my size, so it looks like I'll be getting some soon.

http://www.amazon.com/Danner-Mens-P.../ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Sybil6

Good luck to you! They look nice but nobody seems to sell my size at all, but thanks anyway. I did see a couple I'm liking!


----------



## LincTex

Sybil6 said:


> Good luck to you! They look nice but nobody seems to sell my size at all, but thanks anyway. I did see a couple I'm liking!


I know you are tiny, but what size do you need?!?!?

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=shoes&field-keywords=Danner Women's


----------



## Caribou

I used to buy my boots extra large to be able to wear two or three pair of socks. Can you buy them close to your size?

You might call the manufacturer and find out if they make them in your size. Not all manufacturers will sell direct but many will. If nothing else they can tell you who carries their product in your size, assuming that they make it. I will ask the person on the line who they would buy from. They can't directly tell you who sells the cheapest but by being careful with my questions I have received many indirect answers. Not every product is listed in the catalog so you need to ask.


----------



## LincTex

A lot of times the patterns are already available and the boots can be made with very little fuss..... sellers typically only "stock" the sizes they can sell easily; it doesn't mean they can't get your size in 

...or they can be ordered in from another dealer's stock.


----------



## Sybil6

Usually I wear 1 and 1/2 of a 2. :laugh:


----------



## northstarprepper

While the hunting boots with various amounts of insulation are good ( and I have my own 1000g pair), for real cold weather protection, PAC boots cannot be beaten. In fact I am headed out now to buy a new pair of PAC boots rated to -65 degrees. They keep you warm and dry in deep snow and ice in case you need to walk for any distance. The felt liners can be removed to dry out if you are out in deep snow, and the boots themselves are waterproof. They come in a variety of styles and prices for both men and ladies. Please consider them if you are going to face tough winter conditions.


----------



## Sybil6

Winter around here isn't bad but I do live in a wet area. In storms the yard is just a marsh. Water proof is a big plus for me.


----------



## Aliaysonfire

Hey Sybil6. I don't know how true this is for wherefore at but where I'm at in texas, the humidity seems to increase exponentially at dusk. Makes starting a fire and other tasks more difficult. So there's my 2 cents. I just went camping and I experienced this- I weigh 200 lbs and have a 38 bmi; I thought I was gonna freeze my ass off in low 40's-high 30's and 100 percent humidity- I had an 800down fill jacket, bad ass sleeping bag and a bivy cover and liner in my hammock with a tarp. (My pad deflated  ) I need an under quilt and I would have been set. From another forum I learned if I'd taken trash bags and filled them with leaves and covered that with an e blanket it would have sufficed as an under quilt for the bottom side of my hammock
The next issue is that I didn't have a redundancy for the mattress pad  that could cost me my health. 
If anyone else can make this information better or expound upon it please do. 
So what I learned was to know how to insulate your self if your equipment fails... I didn't and wasn't happy with it.


----------



## Sybil6

Very important. I always packed a black trash bag with dry moss and leaves and put it under my sleeping bag. Insulation is always needed, as is a wind breaker. Around here, wind chill is the coldest thing and can chap skin. But weather usually doesn't get that cold down here.


----------



## Tirediron

Along with lots of good cold weather advice this thread has pointed out that temperature as read on the thermometer is not much of the factor, the conditions that surround that reading are, 36 degrees F can and often is Tee shirt weather in this part of the country, because it is dry here most of the time ,less than 14 percent humidity, And because our bodies are used to cooler temps. Knowing what your body can stand is a huge part of the program, when I was younger I could wear lined gloves in 40 below weather, and be comfortable, now I need mits to keep my hands warm. We keep our house a lot cooler than most people would be comfortable with, it is rare to set the thermometer above 60 f in winter , usually more like 50 or so, but we heat with wood and can go near the heater and actually absorb heat , not like forced air, where it feels cold although the thermometer says different.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Sybil6 said:


> Winter around here isn't bad but I do live in a wet area. In storms the yard is just a marsh. Water proof is a big plus for me.


Sounds like the perfect conditions for Muck Boots (yes, that's the brand). They have different models depending on how much insulation you want but they're nice and waterproof.


----------



## redhorse

ZoomZoom said:


> Sounds like the perfect conditions for Muck Boots (yes, that's the brand). They have different models depending on how much insulation you want but they're nice and waterproof.


I'll second that!!! It's the only brand I buy. I usually get the Artic ones. They are great in all seasons except summer, for obvious reasons. They are a bit on the expensive side, but they last for about 3-4 years per pair with daily mucky farm chores. Super comfey, even for hikes and all day wear, lots of traction, good durability.

Warning: ANY muck boots will give you a bad case of stinky feet if the weather is a tad warm!


----------



## Aliaysonfire

If anyone can wait for new boots- I'd wait till they all go on sale after Christmas. When stores hurriedly push the stuff out for spring time they generally clear out the boots and jackets and pants. That's how I buy my gear.


----------



## LincTex

Aliaysonfire said:


> If anyone can wait for new boots- I'd wait till they all go on sale after Christmas.


Thanks for that! I have a pair of Danner boots added to my "wish list" on Amazon, I'll be watching to see if the price goes down!


----------



## UncleJoe

Another minor snow storm coming our way tonight. Forecast is for 1"-3"


----------



## Aliaysonfire

LincTex said:


> Thanks for that! I have a pair of Danner boots added to my "wish list" on Amazon, I'll be watching to see if the price goes down!


Good luck and let us know. I'm hoping to get some items when I get my first check as a hospital employed RN in jan!


----------



## readytogo

*Cold Weather Activities, if any.*

So is very nasty outside ,to said dangerous, so how do you guys and family deal with all this nasty weather, hoping that you have prepared for it ,I have been out of cold weather for many years now but I remember stocking up just like for hurricane season here in Florida, and I do remember my trailer cover with snow and the feeling of living in a beer cooler , but dealing with this unexpected weather most be totally different, I think and if caught unprepared even worst, I just hope everybody is safe.


----------



## dixiemama

Lots of blankets, candles and off grid entertainment for when the power goes out. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## WeekendSurvivalist

Sybil6 said:


> We're being told that cold weather is on its way, but we're not used to cold weather around here. Have any tips for a southerner seeing possible extensive snow for the first time?


I love in Louisiana and this winter so far it has snowed twice and has totally changed my mind about moving to Alaska.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## UncleJoe

WeekendSurvivalist said:


> I love in Louisiana and this winter so far it has snowed twice and has totally changed my mind about moving to Alaska.


Only problem is; it's been warmer in Alaska this winter than it's been in half of the rest of the country. Woke up to 5F yesterday and 4F this morning. Looking at 6"-12" of snow from tonight through tomorrow morning.


----------



## PrepN4Good

Even warmer at the winter Olympics than here in the South!! :dunno:

The big storm is expected to start here after lunch; got my preps all together but can't get the generator started... :gaah:


----------



## Topmom

The best thing about winters in the South is that you can wear snow boots and flip flops in the same week....we've had snow, sleet, and more snow in the past 2 days but it's suppose to be near 60 on Sunday : )


----------



## WeekendSurvivalist

UncleJoe said:


> Only problem is; it's been warmer in Alaska this winter than it's been in half of the rest of the country. Woke up to 5F yesterday and 4F this morning. Looking at 6"-12" of snow from tonight through tomorrow morning.


What is the winter weather usually like up there?

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## LincTex

PrepN4Good said:


> got my preps all together but can't get the generator started... :gaah:


Please start a new thread explaining what you have tried and what you haven't tried yet, lemme know when it is up


----------



## LincTex

Aliaysonfire said:


> If anyone can wait for new boots- I'd wait till they all go on sale after Christmas. When stores hurriedly push the stuff out for spring time they generally clear out the boots and jackets and pants. That's how I buy my gear.


WOOT! Good call!!

Amazon cart:


> Danner Men's Pronghorn GTX 8" Boot,Brown,12 EE
> has decreased from $189.28 to $154.54


----------

